# TivoTool 0.5.7 iTunes fix



## joewhite (Apr 12, 2006)

[I posted this on TivoToo'sl forum, but it seems to have been taken over by spambots, so am posting it here, too.]

Until John comes out with the next iteration of his most excellent tool, this seems to have fixed it for me for the moment.

I noticed that the TivoTool could record to iTunes *if* the Unknown Artist/Unknown Album already existed in my iTunes folder. I further noticed that it apparently created the Unknown Artist folder *at the root level of my hard drive.* So, I mucked around in the package contents to see if I could find a way to fix it (caution: I am not a programmer, this may cause damage to your mac, make your head asplode, &c.):

0) make sure TivoTool isn't running 
1) control-click on TivoTool and select 'Show Package Contents' 
2) open Resources/TTFrame.pm with your favorite text editor 
3) look for 
################################### 
# VERIFY ITUNES LIBRARY LOCATION 
###################################

4) insert the following two lines: 
my $it = $configpointer->ITUNES_LIB; 
chomp $it; 
5) save your changes (make sure not to change the extension) 
6) Launch TivoTool, and all should be good!

By way of explanation, it looked like the location of the iTunes folder ($it) was not getting passed to this module, so just had it look it up.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

what a GREAT 1st post here!
Thanks for this info


----------



## joewhite (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks, Gunny.

Now, if I can just fiugre out a way to get TWP to let me change channels and watch live TV, I'll be all set. (can watch the live stream in VLC, just can't change channels).


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

since sendkey doesn't work with 6.2 you're SOL for a software solution.


----------



## joewhite (Apr 12, 2006)

Gunnyman said:


> since sendkey doesn't work with 6.2 you're SOL for a software solution.


According to thread 254440 at the other place, a kernel module called routerplus can do it, but that looks to be waaaay beyond my ability.


----------

